# Make stupid mistakes at work - feel an idiot



## Man01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Hello all

Just thought I'd share some work-related woes maybe other people can relate to.

Back in May last year I started working at a Doctor's practice in my home village, more out of lack of other opportunities than choice. I worked part-time there until January when I applied for and got a permanent role.

The training went pretty well, except for one day when nerves got me all messed up a bit. But that I expected and dealt with.

Unfortunately, the last 2 or 3 weeks there have been many silly little errors I have made or that have been traced back to me that just shouldn't have happened. On top of this, the manager seems to have a problem with me for some reason and has really **** management skills. It's a female dominated environment and as the sole male member of my department, I feel like I should be leading the way and not having to get my colleagues to point out the obvious or haul my coals out the fire. For example today I missed a piece of paper in a file despite going through it twice. My colleague found it instantly. 

All these little things have made me look like a careless, clumsy or slapdash fool again and again. No matter how hard I'm trying I can't seem to shake these silly errors. The assistant manager assures me I'm doing okay in the circumstances and that I'm not making any more errors than the other new starter, but I have to wonder... :no

Wonder if anyone can relate?


----------



## phantanguyen (Apr 1, 2015)

Have you encountered this situation before? Maybe anxiety makes you confused and distracted, and mistakes happen


----------



## youcantseeme (Feb 6, 2015)

I've made stupid mistakes at work too. I've found that the other employees have too. But with me, I'm really forgetful in general and find it hard to focus due to anxiety/depression and the brain fog it causes me. So I often look more clumsy and such in comparison to my coworkers. Makes me feel like an idiot too :yes

This isnt a mistake related to the actual work I do but I recall a recent incident where a coworker and I were sitting down for coffee. We got up to leave and I said I had to go back because I forgot my sunglasses on the bench...I walked all the way back to the bench then realized they were on my head. ops He said "wow. don't worry, I won't tell the others". You can laugh after reading that if it makes you feel better


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

Don't be intimidated working with all women. I work with all women. It sucks. But I realize I'd be maybe even worse with all guys. Guys can be almost too macho.

At work I bump into a cabinet alongside the wall ---- at least once a month ---- not really realizing it's there, because I don't want to walk closer to the other wall where people are clustered against.
Ugh. Yesterday a coworker caught me and she said 'You asleep?' I'm just like 'No' and that ended it. She's probably forgotten by now.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

Man01 said:


> All these little things have made me look like a careless, clumsy or slapdash fool again and again. No matter how hard I'm trying I can't seem to shake these silly errors. The assistant manager assures me I'm doing okay in the circumstances and that I'm not making any more errors than the other new starter, but I have to wonder... :no
> 
> Wonder if anyone can relate?


I wonder this too a lot. My bosses praise me often and wave away my mistakes. I worry that they can tell I'm very nervous and stressed out and just want to make me feel better. I'd rather know I'm wrong so I can change, than find out only after I'm fired.



Man01 said:


> It's a female dominated environment and *as the sole male member of my department, I feel like I should be leading the way* and not having to get my colleagues to point out the obvious or haul my coals out the fire. For example today I missed a piece of paper in a file despite going through it twice. My colleague found it instantly.


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

No. Stop thinking that.


----------



## Daylilly (Apr 4, 2015)

well I work with all men! and I feel like a dummy. I am the cleaning lady at an apartment complex and the maintainence guy went on vacation for two weeks and left me in charge of the boilers and everything. I don't know a lot about that and am very intimidated by the large dangerous machines not to mention the boilers are malfunctioning this week. When I call for help they say it is EASY! It is not easy for me. I know you will do just fine, hang in there. I am hanging in there, the buildings haven't blown up yet.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I never get mad when someone makes mistakes at work. It's all about learning from them. Although, many people can be mean when someone makes a mistake. I offer to help if they need it. Not yell at them. Pobresitos.


----------



## Man01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for all your replies guys. I do appreciate it!

I'm just fed up of constantly feeling sick with fear before I go into work; either because I fear making a another mistake or what a colleague might say. So often there are conflicting instructions and if you do it a way they don't like or don't agree with, you get made to feel an idiot.

Working in an environment where people's health is concerned it could quite literally be a matter of life or death depending on if I make a mistake or not and that scares me frankly.


----------

